# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Southwestern Pork Stew

## lstbred

The daugher was in the mood for something "stewish with meat" so heres a good, easy recipe for some pork! High protien, low fat! You'll get several days food outta this.

Pork butt (shoulder), 2' pieces (sometimes you can get "carnitas" that is already cut and usually a little cheaper, and you can cut off any fat chunks you want)

Onions, 2 med, diced large
Garlic, chopped, 1/2 cup (I love garlic so it might be to much for you)
Chicken broth, 3 cups (a bullion cube or two is fine) add more if it looks like it's getting dry
Jalapenos, chopped small 1.5 each
Kosher salt 1 Tablespoon
Pepper 1 Tablespoon
Cumin 1 Tablespoon
Cilantro, 1 bunch. Rough chop the leaves and save for later.
One bag frozen peepers mix
Tomato juice, small can
Diced tomatoes
Corn, 1 can
Blck beans, 1 can
Any beer of your choice....not for the recipe I just like to drink :Wink/Grin: 

ALL THIS ADDED WAS 1G FAT!
Method:Place, meat, onion, garlic, allspices into the pot Stir occasionally and bring down to med heat, to a good simmer. Put a top on it and let it go for 2 hrs (depends on how tender you want it) Make sure to stir every 15 minutes or so.

When the meat is soft and the sauce thickens add the cilantro, peppers, tom juice, corn, blk beans, Cook a few minutes breaking the meat up and there you go!


We topped it off with Non-Fat sour cream & a touch of cheese.
This can done in a crock pot to. Place in crock pot at night on high and the next days dinner will be ready when you get home.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Ok, I'm giving this one a whirl tonight...and THIS time I won't be forgetting the cilantro!!!

----------


## lstbred

I did something similar tonight, I raid my fridge and went for it! Let me know what happens.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

In a word, awesome. I like this one better than the Mexican shredded beef. But, I think that may be due to the learning curve on the beef recipe. I want to try the beef again, but this time use the corn, bean, etc in it too. But back to the pork version...I was seriously impressed. My wife really like this one. I noticed that a can of chicken broth was listed as the ingredients but never saw where you added in the instructions. I used the broth, but I'm not sure is was need because it added a LOT of liquid which took a considerable amount of time to cook down...way more that it did with the beef version. I added it after I had seared the pork and cooked down the onions and garlic to deglaze the pan. But again, I think next time I'll leave out the broth. Between the liquid which was given up by the meat and all the onions, there was already quite a bit of liquid in the pot. Bottom line, this one is definitely going to be a staple!!

----------


## lstbred

I'm really glad you like it! The liquid is one of those things you gotta play with, if you dont use it you'll save yourself a lot of sodium.

----------


## senorrebo

Man, this looks GREAT.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bro, its beyond great! LOL. Give it a go. You won't be disappointed.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Making this again tonight. If you've not tried it, what are you waiting for?!?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Making this again tonight. If you've not tried it, what are you waiting for?!?


Im glad you bumped it. Im all over this!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Im glad you bumped it. Im all over this!


Go for it Jimmy! I'm telling you it's killer!

BTW, did you ever get a chance to try that venison recipe I put up?

----------


## lstbred

........so?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bump....ok, for those who've considered trying this but haven't, let's get with it!!!!!

----------


## Duo

Sorry to bump an oldish thread but this meal is right up my street, please can someone tell me what grams of carbs were in this?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bump...if you guys are looking for a great dish to change things up, this is what you're looking for; especially not that Fall is approaching.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Glad u bumped this. I havent made it in a LONG time man but now that you gave it a bump I will be making it. The summer weather is breaking here and this is, IMO, an awesome fall/winter meal that when I first made it I kind of became addicted. I made it every 2 weeks for several months. Having not had it in a long time I am sure Ill love it when I make it again!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Glad u bumped this. I havent made it in a LONG time man but now that you gave it a bump I will be making it. The summer weather is breaking here and this is, IMO, an awesome fall/winter meal that when I first made it I kind of became addicted. I made it every 2 weeks for several months. Having not had it in a long time I am sure Ill love it when I make it again!



Oh I wanted to add I started substituting canned chipolte peppers for the jalapenos after I made this one or two times. I absolutely loved it that way. They added a smokey flavor that was totally awesome with the corn and black beans. I def recommend trying that substitution. Once I made it using the Chipoltes I never used jalapenos again.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Oh I wanted to add I started substituting canned chipolte peppers for the jalapenos after I made this one or two times. I absolutely loved it that way. They added a smokey flavor that was totally awesome with the corn and black beans. I def recommend trying that substitution. Once I made it using the Chipoltes I never used jalapenos again.


That's an awesome idea! I'll def make that change the next time I make this dish.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> That's an awesome idea! I'll def make that change the next time I make this dish.


Yeah give it a go. I absolutely love it with the chipoltes. This recipe is awesome and i am really glad you gave it a bump man. I haven't made it in a long time but that's about to change.

----------


## davidtheman100

Looks like sex in a pot

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Making this today

----------


## DSS

Tryin it!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon



----------


## DSS

Just made and ate this. Amount of liquid took a long time to cook off but easy adjusted next time. I can sum it up in 1 word.

Amazing!!!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Just made and ate this. Amount of liquid took a long time to cook off but easy adjusted next time. I can sum it up in 1 word.
> 
> Amazing!!!!


Ya man it makes a ton of liquid. In fact, I don't even use the chicken stock because it makes so much. Also, I keep the lid off the pot so the liquid can evaporate.

----------


## RunMeOver2

Holy crap. Just read this because I have been struggling with staying on point with diet so wanted something that would be a good cheat meal.

Also this seems like something super good for football Sundays with the neighborhood. 

Thanks for this share man

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Ya man it makes a ton of liquid. In fact, I don't even use the chicken stock because it makes so much. Also, I keep the lid off the pot so the liquid can evaporate.


This, I let it reduce by about 1/3. This is an amazing fall/winter meal. I made it about 3 weeks ago and I have a big container leftover in the freezer. It freezes great and I throw it right from freezer into microwave and in about 8 mins I have an awesome meal!

----------


## DSS

Since my last post about this meal I've made it again ? except this time I fried the onion and garlic, added chopped tin tom's. Cooked for a while added stock. And let it simmer away reducing down. After which back to original method. 

Even better than last time.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bump.

It's that time of year again and this is one of the best fall/winter dishes you'll ever make. Go to the store, buy the ingredients and make this...now! You'll not regret it!

----------


## rmajor49

Great recipe, sounds delicious, can't wait to try it one day soon

----------


## StanTheGuy

Wow tried it yesterday and it tasted great too! Now I can have tht in my weekly diet other than just fish and chicken breast all day long...

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bump. Do yourself a favor and make this for your next meal. It’s more than worth the effort.

----------


## lstbred

Damn right its worth the effort  :Wink:

----------

